# TTRS Modification ideas



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Guys, 

I am thining of little mods to do to my car.. Asthetically I am thirlled and am happy for it to remain standard/"sleeper".. 

What I want to do is little things, i.e. exhaust, flash tune, new CAI and POSSIBLY a blow off valve... When my car went into Audi last time, they didn't reconnect my hose properly to the blow off valve so it was making the big "PSHHHHHH" noise... I took it back straight away and they put the hose on properly with the clamp so all is fine, but do you think this may be bad for hte car if I were to leave it disconnected? Would I lose power/back-pressure?? They reckon it won't bring up any fault lights but I also don't want to lose any performance. 

Any ideas on anything else I should do? I don't want to start spending ridiculous amounts or start voiding mass amoutns of warranty, but I just want little things to be done to make it a little more different, a little louder and a little quicker..

Looking forward to hearing some thoughts and ideas!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm the only person that has sampled the new AWE exhaust so I know I'm biased, but I seriously doubt you'd have any regrets.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I'm the only person that has sampled the new AWE exhaust so I know I'm biased, but I seriously doubt you'd have any regrets.


I don't doubt that I would in any way, in fact I am dying to hear a bloody TTRS with an exhaust in person!!!!  

Not sure I want to go all out with turbo-back systems etc; probably just cat back with mid cat delete.

Something that's not TOO insane but loud enough and it shouts when I boot it and gives me at least the same amount if not more power.. I think coupled with a new CAI and possibly a chip I'd be pushing out some good power as it will be breathing better!  

Given you've had experience in playing around with the car; any thoughts on what I mentioned about the hose on the blow off valve?


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> ... POSSIBLY a blow off valve... ... do you think this may be bad for hte car if I were to leave it disconnected? Would I lose power/back-pressure?? They reckon it won't bring up any fault lights but I also don't want to lose any performance. ...


Not a good idea. In fact, it's a good thing you took it back to the shop immediately. Audi's TFSI engine, and more specifically the ECU, relies on that blow off pressure being recycled back into the air intake. With a BOV, you're dumping all that pressure to atmo, and the ECU has trouble compensating. 

The alternative ( and I suppose the lower risk of the two ) is a diverter valve, which will only divert a small about of pressure to atmo, for that "BOV" sound. However, there's zero performance gain, it's still dumping a portion of the pressurized air to atmo and in the end, causes the ECU to richen up the fuel mixture. IMHO, neither are worth the extra noise. Not to mention, they almost surely will void your warranty. 


http://jsalmi.com/bov/

http://www.audiforums.com/forum/general-tech-50/bovs-dvs-audi-closed-loop-turbo-system-2780/


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

neonova6 said:


> Not a good idea. In fact, it's a good thing you took it back to the shop immediately. Audi's TFSI engine, and more specifically the ECU, relies on that blow off pressure being recycled back into the air intake. With a BOV, you're dumping all that pressure to atmo, and the ECU has trouble compensating.
> 
> The alternative ( and I suppose the lower risk of the two ) is a diverter valve, which will only divert a small about of pressure to atmo, for that "BOV" sound. However, there's zero performance gain, it's still dumping a portion of the pressurized air to atmo and in the end, causes the ECU to richen up the fuel mixture. IMHO, neither are worth the extra noise. Not to mention, they almost surely will void your warranty.
> 
> ...



Actually it's not entirely clear with the RS. With typical VAG motors you can't run a BOV because the intake air is metered with the MAF sensor and fueling is adjusted based on the amount of intake charge. If you vent the intake charge to the atmosphere after it has been measured by the MAF then the engine will run rich.

But the RS has a different setup since there is no MAF sensor. Instead it uses two MAP sensors, one before and the other after the throttle body. That might still have issues with a BOV, someone should try it and report back


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with John, this isn't a good idea on the previous audi's because the ecu expects the recirc off boost. I have no idea about the RS though, a totally different setup. I'm leaving well enough alone on this one!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

joshsmith said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am thining of little mods to do to my car.. Asthetically I am thirlled and am happy for it to remain standard/"sleeper"..
> 
> ...


Just instal a Forge Diverter valve spacer.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

There is also a adjustable version.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

> Not sure I want to go all out with turbo-back systems etc; probably just cat back with mid cat delete. Something that's not TOO insane but loud enough and it shouts when I boot it and gives me at least the same amount if not more power...


This is what I'm running right now and loving it! More than I thought actually, I thought it would be too loud for my tastes with the cat-delete but no way. With the way the system works with the valve actuated off the boost versus rpm is perfect. It sounds awesome!



> I think coupled with a new CAI...


The OEM intake is excellent. There probably aren't too many gains in this department. Maybe a freer flowing panel filter but nothing too dramatic in terms of gains. Perhaps when we get into more detailed tuning work and are pushing higher boost levels we'll find some meaningful gains with a different intake.

The bottom line is that the RS is spectacular in all departments right out of the box. The exhaust is pretty unrestricted as a whole, especially when the valve is opened, so you can't really expect big performance gains with an after market exhaust...at least at OEM boost levels. We'll probably see improvements after chipping. You do it for better sound, weight loss and improved functionality IMO. 

I think the other area that can benefit things is a beefed up FMIC. The "gains" (not really gains as much as "maintains") here depend on where you live and how hot it gets in the summer and how much performance you are asking for. Again, I suspect the OEM FMIC is perfectly suited for most conditions with a standard ecu tune. As with all things, as you push the tune, the weak spots float to the surface and represent incremental gains. This probably holds true for the intake too.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The OEM FMIC need a lot of time to get the temps down after being in traffic.
The best plug & play aftermarket FMIC's are made by "ProAlloy" and "Forge Motorsport".


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Actually it's not entirely clear with the RS. With typical VAG motors you can't run a BOV because the intake air is metered with the MAF sensor and fueling is adjusted based on the amount of intake charge. If you vent the intake charge to the atmosphere after it has been measured by the MAF then the engine will run rich.
> 
> But the RS has a different setup since there is no MAF sensor. Instead it uses two MAP sensors, one before and the other after the throttle body. That might still have issues with a BOV, someone should try it and report back


That's an interesting point. I'd be more worried about the MAP sensor on the intake manifold being affected. Theoretically, one could look at the voltage output of the sensor (there's probably an easier way to do this and achieve the same result) with an adjustable bypass valve installed, open and closed, and see what that does to the intake pressure.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

R5T said:


> Just instal a Forge Diverter valve spacer.


What does that do?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

And this is why I post these things because you guys know a lot about this car!!! 

Thanks for all the inputs! Looking forward to hearing some ideas you guys may have that are not over the top but cool little things!!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Marty said:


> What does that do?


It makes the "PSHHHHHHH" blow off noise. 
Less then 10 min to install it.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's a fun little one. I've had one in the mkI for years.:thumbup:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Here's a fun little one. I've had one in the mkI for years.:thumbup:


That's cool!!!!! I've seen these


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

AFAIK Meisterschaft is developing an exhaust for the TTRS. I am super happy with the valved unit on my TTS and you can learn about it in the TTS webisode build by Jason for Fourtitude. 

www.gthaus.com


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

This may be a silly little one; keen to know thoughts. What do you all think of just removing the lid of my airbox. Will I lose power/risk damaging anything? I've heard it on other cars and makes a fair bit more noise and would sound sick on he RS but you guys are the experts, would love to hear what you think!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

joshsmith said:


> This may be a silly little one; keen to know thoughts. What do you all think of just removing the lid of my airbox. Will I lose power/risk damaging anything? I've heard it on other cars and makes a fair bit more noise and would sound sick on he RS but you guys are the experts, would love to hear what you think!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll suck in hot air from the engine bay, and risk getting dirty air if the filter knocks loose.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

An RS badged car a sleeper? Ha, funniest thing i've read all day!


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

If you have a MK2 TT of any type, this series is a MUST. Too bad I can't find episodes 13 and 14. Maybe they are not released yet.




SKNKWRX said:


> AFAIK Meisterschaft is developing an exhaust for the TTRS. I am super happy with the valved unit on my TTS and you can learn about it in the TTS webisode build by Jason for Fourtitude.
> 
> www.gthaus.com


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Marty said:


> You'll suck in hot air from the engine bay, and risk getting dirty air if the filter knocks loose.


That was my worry. Though ive seen it done with no dramas.. Might run it for an hour to see what i think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

